
Twitter is deleting stolen jokes on copyright grounds - taytus
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/25/9039127/twitter-deletes-stolen-joke-dmca-takedown/?
======
Nomentatus
That's funny, I thought I left a comment here yesterday. The gist of which was
that fair use didn't have a word count limit, if you steal all of a joke,
you've stolen. I left a link to fair use in Wikipedia, as I remember. This is
another similar story, from the news today. For those creating web sites, it's
something to remember; just copying something small doesn't mean you're
protected by "fair use."

[http://www.allgov.com/news/unusual-news/lawsuit-accuses-
cona...](http://www.allgov.com/news/unusual-news/lawsuit-accuses-conan-obrien-
of-stealing-4-mediocre-jokes-150727?news=857053)

